# Spruill Bluff/Flint



## Paymaster (Apr 22, 2009)

Planning on taking a trip there soon. Tell me what ya know and what I need ,to fly fish there please. I am not asking for secret honey holes but just general info ,where to get access to the water,flies to use and such.I understand that hellgrammite patterns are good.


----------



## mickbear (Apr 22, 2009)

hellgrammite patterns are good,i tie mine with an inverted hook and sometimes i add some extra small longer rubber leggs.also any crawfish pattern/be sure to add some red in the tie alomg the claws inverted hook also/if you park at the bottom of the park walk back up river about a half mile or more wade across the river and hit the eddys along the west side of the river at the top and bottom of each set of sholes as well as the small pockets in the sholes i'd carry a small ultralight along also with a small floating rapala in bronz and a small rebel crawfish plug and a white rostertail and one small chartruse spinnerbait


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 22, 2009)

We did an over night float down there about 12 years ago and we pulled up moss and caught live hellgrammites for bait and just wore the fish out. To say we caught fish on every cast would not be far from the truth. I would love to do that again, We went down with someone from the area that knew where he could camp at, I would almost pay to take that trip again.       Chris


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Apr 23, 2009)

Sprewell Bluff is a great place to take the boat out of the river -------best fishing is up river from there ---put in on SR18/109 bridge and float down to the Bluff, turn rocks over in the river and in the moss, and get you some "rock worms'........the bass love them. Have fun on your trip.


----------



## WinMag.300 (Apr 23, 2009)

*pm*

you have pm


----------



## WinMag.300 (Apr 23, 2009)

when you planning on goin I would love to show you around...hit the area south of the parking lot about 100-200 yds down if you dont want to walk to far, there is a trail...wad across but be careful may be wasted deep and some deeper holes just stay on the shelfs, then on the otherside there is an area above that set of shoals with a large pool and pocket I always catch about 8 shoalies out of that hole then just work your way back up and down just like trout hold in the north ga rivers, use drifts, wooly buggers stripped etc...My other fav hole is just past the boat ramp wade out about 50 feet the main channel gets deeper here, use a conehead WB olive or black, I like flash in mine, strip through this deeper current there are some nice size ones in there, then also dont forget a stimi, I caught some Monday pm on a size 12 orange rubber legged stimulator but they prefered the yellow which I lost.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 23, 2009)

WinMag.300 said:


> when you planning on goin I would love to show you around...hit the area south of the parking lot about 100-200 yds down if you dont want to walk to far, there is a trail...wad across but be careful may be wasted deep and some deeper holes just stay on the shelfs, then on the otherside there is an area above that set of shoals with a large pool and pocket I always catch about 8 shoalies out of that hole then just work your way back up and down just like trout hold in the north ga rivers, use drifts, wooly buggers stripped etc...My other fav hole is just past the boat ramp wade out about 50 feet the main channel gets deeper here, use a conehead WB olive or black, I like flash in mine, strip through this deeper current there are some nice size ones in there, then also dont forget a stimi, I caught some Monday pm on a size 12 orange rubber legged stimulator but they prefered the yellow which I lost.



We will let ya know. Just in the thinking stage right now but you are surely welcome to go with us! Frequent Flyer and I are tryin to figure some time off for it and we will let ya know in plenty enough time for you to make arrangements as well.

No PM received


----------



## allenww (Apr 23, 2009)

at Molena this am it is 7, at Carsonville 4 1/2 - 

   I am 5 ft 6 - need Molena at 4 1/2, Carsonville <3 for me to wade w/o drowning.  

    (I am ready but the river isn't.) 

     wa


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 23, 2009)

Maybe the water will be right,by the time we get to take a trip.


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Apr 23, 2009)

Good stuff here.  I found level data for the Flint online, I've memorized WinMag's honey holes and I know how tall Allenww is, so I guess I'm good to go.


----------



## kirby999 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Sprewell bluff and boats*



Auchumpkee Creek Assassin said:


> Sprewell Bluff is a great place to take the boat out of the river -------best fishing is up river from there ---put in on SR18/109 bridge and float down to the Bluff, turn rocks over in the river and in the moss, and get you some "rock worms'........the bass love them. Have fun on your trip.


 I've only been down there once ,   several years ago,  but it was on a deer hunting scouting trip.  If I put in at the ramp , is it possible to safely motor upstream and drift down . I have a 15 foot aluminum boat and 6hp outboard .  I'd like to avoid damage to my boat and motor if possible . Or should I stick to wading the shoals below the ramp. 
thanks , kirby


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2009)

If you are talking about the ramp at Sprewell Bluff?  No you can not safely motor up.


----------



## kirby999 (Nov 2, 2009)

Randy said:


> If you are talking about the ramp at Sprewell Bluff?  No you can not safely motor up.



Thanks , that's the info  needed . Guess I'm going to have to look at buying a kayak or canoe .  I may drive down there this week and see how cool the water is . My waders are uninsulated .  kirby


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2009)

kirby999 said:


> Thanks , that's the info  needed . Guess I'm going to have to look at buying a kayak or canoe .  I may drive down there this week and see cool the water is . My waders are uninsulated .  kirby


You can buy a fleece liner.  But certainly if you do not have a yak, you need one.


----------



## jeepinitreal (Nov 2, 2009)

Randy said:


> You can buy a fleece liner.  But certainly if you do not have a yak, you need one.



I'll second that one !!!!!


----------



## kirby999 (Nov 2, 2009)

Which is better ? more comfortable? and easier to flyfish out of? a Kayak or one of those one man pontoon boats? kirby


----------



## overbrook (Nov 2, 2009)

kirby999 said:


> Which is better ? more comfortable? and easier to flyfish out of? a Kayak or one of those one man pontoon boats? kirby



Definately a toon!


----------



## olcowman (Nov 2, 2009)

I am glad that you'll at least have some water to fish in. For the last couple of years we've been able to wade some of them areas y'all are talking about without even getting our socks wet! I'm waiting on the water to drop a little myself. Good luck to all.


----------



## kirby999 (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I'm going to go with a canoe . It'll hold two people and should be easy enough to handle and a little more stable. I've found a nice one (IMO) on sale ; I may go pick it up tomorrow . Then I'll have something to do some river fishing out of ; and I can chase some of those Flint river shoalies .  A friend of mine and I have fished the Ocmulgee between Jackson and Juliette out of  our aluminum boats , and caught a few small shoal bass. I'm looking forward to trying out the Flint .   kirby


----------



## allenww (Nov 5, 2009)

*Fishing the Sprewell section of the Flint*

Whether canoe, kayak, or afoot, I believe the most effective strategy for shoal bass is to get out at the head of a shoal and walk/fish the faster water and close pockets.   The canoe is just transportation through the slow water for me, if shoal bass is the target. 

That said, there are lots of other fish in that section. 


    wa


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2009)

kirby999 said:


> Which is better ? more comfortable? and easier to flyfish out of? a Kayak or one of those one man pontoon boats? kirby



A kayak is by far a better and more stable ride.  Better than even a canoe IMO and I rep both so????


----------



## kirby999 (Nov 5, 2009)

I took a visit down to Sprewell Bluff today . Not exactly as I remembered . that place is beautiful. I see what the big deal is about saving it from being dammed up . I spent a little time  throwing a jig with an ultralight  spinning rod/reel that I keep in my truck ; from the bank . No luck . It looked like the other side would be a better place to fish and I didn't have my waders .  The trip wasn't planned and I wasn't prepared .  Oh yea , I ended  up ordering a kayak ; it's a tandem model that you sit on instead of in . Looks to be a stable one, and fits my budget  kirby


----------



## allenww (Nov 7, 2009)

*New ride*

Congratulations on your new ride!

It opens a whole new part of GA to explore 

 wa


----------

